# Kayak info?



## lacdown

My birthday's coming up and I'm thinking about asking for a kayak to go fishin on alum/hoover in... can any of my fellow OGF'ers make some recommendations? Hoping to spend under $500 and have only kayaked once before.:C Of course I'd like one of the kayaks with pedals (I've seen on Hank Parker fishin show) but I assume those are around $2000. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## DelawareAngler

i think kayaking would be fun, but im too clumsy to trust myself not to turn over lol


----------



## TimTaylor75

Here's my advice. Every other Thursday night at Hoover, Outdoor Source does a free kayak demo starting at 7pm. They bring a large variety of kayaks, all of which you can try out for free. They have all the safety equipment as well that you can use. This would be a great way to try out a number of kayaks before purchasing one that you may not enjoy without being able to try it first.

Good luck,
-Tim
Perception Carolina 14.5' owner


----------



## BlueDun

As with cars, fishing equipment, and other items, it is hard to recommend items for other people b/c everyone has different preferences. The kayaks I have might not work for you. Your best bet is to try as many boats as you can, read reviews about them, and ask tons of questions. If you are trying to stay below $500, you are pretty much limited to a used boat, but you should still have an idea of what the various options are like before you buy something. Outdoor source has demo evenings on Tuesdays? starting in May and Clintonville Outfitters has demo evenings on Wednesdays when you can try boats. Also, Whitewater Warehouse in Dayton and Paddle Power in Chillicothe have demo days on the first Saturday in June when they have a huge variety of kayaks to try. Call the stores for exact info. 

Also, check out this site for more info:

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/community/

Riversmallies.com also has a forum with a canoe/kayak section, but the forum part of that website has been down for the past two days.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Try Sabo's, they will let you demo boats as well, cheaper too. If your just getting into this, go for a sit on top, not a sit inside, much easier to fish out of and bring your gear, and most are very stable. 10 to 12' max. $500 is a bit cheap, IMO the Wilderness System tarpon 100 (10' SOT) is perfect for our waters, get the new 2009 models, big upgrade from the older ones. $650 for it. Steer clear of Dick's and Gander, you get what you pay for, and if you like kayak fishing you'll ditch the cheap one(and get next to nothing for it) and get a better boat, plus the good boats hold their value.
Mike


----------



## andyman

These guys are kayak snobs. $500 is PLENTY of money for a yak.
Dicks has a several good yaks under $500. All of mine are 11 feet or less, which allows you to go on lakes and rivers.
Pamlico 100 is a good call. 
Gander Mountain has a few good ones too. They have one 10 or 11 footer made by Mainstream (aka Dagger, Perception) with a psuedo squared off stern and a triple-keel deal. It has a workdeck and would be PERFECT for fishing.

Other advice, never buy the fishing model. Buy a standard model and add the stuff YOU want WHERE you want it. Most fishing kayaks are set up for salt water guys, and what's good for them is not good for us.

Something liek this would be more than fine:
http://www.perceptionkayaks.com/prodigy-10
http://www.wildernesssystems.com/pr...ecreational_pamlico/pamlico_100_recreational/

10-12 feet, recreational, not too much keel


----------



## andyman

Here's a well outfitted Pamlico 120 (12 footer). I got one of these (the 10 footer) for my kids last Christmas from Dicks for around $300.
4 rods, fish finder, tackle boxes,anchor, cooler underneath...


----------



## andyman

Here's a sweet kayak fishign article written by a dude who knows his stuff.
http://www.blueridgekayakfishing.com/kayak_fishing_basics.html


----------



## Welsh Dragon

Awesome setup Andyman, makes me want to go out and get one of these, just not sure I could find anyone to go with me, my fishing buddies wouldn't want to buy one.


----------



## CrewCabMax

So do they make yaks for BIG guys??(300lbs)


----------



## BigBen

Cool setup with the fish finder Andy......Very cool.
What's the power source, and is it water proof? 
If so I think I'm going to rig mine the same way.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Snobs? LOL. 

Problem with getting a cheap kayak is you end up with 3 or more in the garage before your happy.

Its raining lightly, waiting to see if my buddy rolls out of bed or not, got the yaks loaded(plus spare raingear) and on my 2nd pot of coffee.

Stuck


----------



## StuckAtHome

We're going, got his butt out of bed, river level looks good, looks like a break in the rain for a bit, one good line heading this way, hit and miss(hopefully) after that. Bringing umbrella and extra rain suit,lol, and subwalks!
Stuck

will post after I dry out tonight.


----------



## crittergitter

CrewCabMax said:


> So do they make yaks for BIG guys??(300lbs)


Check around or shop online to get some ideas. Most kayak companys list a Max Weight Capacity in the specifications section. I did some quick checking around and you would probably want something like:

http://www.wildernesssystems.com/pr...onal/recreational_ride/ride_135_recreational/

or 

http://www.dagger.com/product/index/product_homepage/recreational_touring/blackwater/blackwater_12/


----------



## lacdown

thanks for the insight, guys. i was browsing online and these looked good because of it's size and back support... anyone try/hear anything about these heritage fishing kayaks? Relatively cheap and already set up for fishin.

Andy, the Pamlico link you sent looks pretty tempting since i'm a shorter guy.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Heritage-Kayaks-FeatherLite-Kayak-Size/dp/B001MEXYF6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1239364075&sr=8-1"]http://www.amazon.com/Heritage-Kayaks-FeatherLite-Kayak-Size/dp/B001MEXYF6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1239364075&sr=8-1[/ame]


----------



## crittergitter

lacdown said:


> thanks for the insight, guys. i was browsing online and these looked good because of it's size and back support... anyone try/hear anything about these heritage fishing kayaks? Relatively cheap and already set up for fishin.
> 
> Andy, the Pamlico link you sent looks pretty tempting since i'm a shorter guy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Heritage-Kayaks-FeatherLite-Kayak-Size/dp/B001MEXYF6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1239364075&sr=8-1


Lacdown,

Many kayak companys sell the same kayak in a recreational version and an angler version. You do NOT want the angler version. It basically adds rod holders and accessories in places that you might not really want them. Get the basic recreational version and then customize it how YOU want and you'll be much happier with it. I have not tried the Heritage yaks, but they look like nice yaks. You might want to try to find a place that carries them and offers demos. Clintonville Outfitters used to carry Heritage yaks, but I don't think they do anymore. You could call them and see if they have any 2008 left-over models.


----------



## andyman

I have a buddy who has that Heritage kayak. It's perfectly fine for fishing, but maybe not the best choice...which of course is subjective.
But if I wanted a kayak LIKE that Heritage, I'd hit up Dicks or Gander and check out a few others first. LOTS of choices in that 10-11 foot recreational category.

And Critter nailed it, the fishing packages are NOT what you want.
For instance, they always come with 1 or 2 rod holders, behind the seat, that stick the rods straight up. Which is fine for a saltwater guy who is out in the middle of the ocean, but sucks arse for a guy in Ohio floating a creek with alot of overhanging branches. 
Anchors - Fishing packages come with grapling anchors and cleats for tying off rope. Saltwater guy - perfect. Ohio guys - sucks arse. The anchors we use do not have the grapling hooks, which get stuck and wedged in rocky rivers.
We use 3 lb rubber coated dumbells from Walmart, which don't get stuck or hung. And instead of a cleat, we use a quick release clam cleat type thing. So if you anchor in moving water and your anchor happens to get hung, you can quick release the rope and simply float away. If your rope is lashed around a traditional cleat, you could be in a bit of a pickle.

So the point is, after you fish out of a kayak for a year, you'd end up just ripping all the "fishing package" stuff off and replacing with your own anyway.

I'll snake a coupel pics at lunch from Dicks or Galyans and relay the yaks I like the best for under $500.


----------



## andyman

BigBen said:


> Cool setup with the fish finder Andy......Very cool.
> What's the power source, and is it water proof?
> If so I think I'm going to rig mine the same way.



Not my yak. It's a buddy's.
I don't do the fish finder because I fish mostly rivers as opposed to lakes; and crap hanging off the bottom of your yak on Ohio rivers will usually end up getting ripped off from rocks.

Which for the record, those peddle-powered kayaks are awesome for lakes and the ocean but are a nightmare in shallow rivers.


----------



## andyman

Here's a pretty standard set up most of us have:

10-12 foot recreational yak, two rod holders up front that can point your rods froward and horizontal, backpack on the deck to hold tackle, and cooler strapped on the back:









Here's mine. Same kind of deal. 11 footer, anchor in the front, two rod holders on teh front deck, backpack on the front deck, cooler behind the seat:


----------



## Scientific Angler

I bought a 9' Riot Escape sot this winter and have been very happy with it so far. It is very stable and can carry alot of gear. Since it is a shorter kayak I am a little slower than my buddies but since I generally fish rivers I'm not too worried about speed. I bought my kayak used and installed two adjustable rod holders in the front. One downside to sots is that you generally won't stay as dry as you would in a sit in and if you want to kayak in cold water conditions you have to wear waders while paddling. However in the summer time the water actually feels good while paddling. Hope this helps some and like everyone else said you need to pick the kayak that best suits your fishing / paddling needs. And by the way $500 is plenty for a starter kayak and nice paddle especially if you go used. Good luck.


----------



## Snakecharmer

TimTaylor75 said:


> Here's my advice. Every other Thursday night at Hoover, Outdoor Source does a free kayak demo starting at 7pm. They bring a large variety of kayaks, all of which you can try out for free. They have all the safety equipment as well that you can use. This would be a great way to try out a number of kayaks before purchasing one that you may not enjoy without being able to try it first.
> 
> Good luck,
> -Tim
> Perception Carolina 14.5' owner


What kind of rack is that and what does it cost?


----------



## BigBen

Guess I'll x out the fish finder due to the fact that I river fish also. Thanks for the input though, and nice smallies in the pics!


----------



## BigBen

StuckAtHome said:


> Snobs? LOL.
> 
> Problem with getting a cheap kayak is you end up with 3 or more in the garage before your happy.
> 
> Its raining lightly, waiting to see if my buddy rolls out of bed or not, got the yaks loaded(plus spare raingear) and on my 2nd pot of coffee.
> 
> Stuck


That's cool that you didn't take offense at andy's comment. Shows character. Some people on here freak out on any point of view a person has on here, and resort to being nasty (like this is a phylosophical web site or something).


----------



## andyman

We're buddies. He has to take it like a man.
Plus 99% of the time I'm full of shiznit.

So here's my Top 5 under $500 in Central Ohio:

Perception Swifty 9.5 (ft.) $329 at Dicks.
For guys 6'0" and under and 200# and under:









Wilderness Systems Pamlico 100 (10 ft) $449 at Gander
For dudes up to 6'2" and 220" Really easy to get in and out of:
http://www.rei.com/pwr/product-revi...385-Wilderness-Systems-Pamlico-100-Kayak.html









Perception Patriot 12 footer $499 at Gander
For guys 6'4" and 260# and under
DON'T get the fishing package. The rod holders aren't what you want and neither is the anchor system:









OldTown Vapor 10 (feet) $379 at Gander
Cool yak. Bigger guys can get in and out easy and it has some cool deck stuff and stern storage. Flat spots to mount the RIGHT rod holders and little cut outs across the cockpit to hold your paddle:









Perception Sundance 9.5 (feet) $399 at Gander
Very similar to the Swifty:









Now the mack-Daddy mother of all fishing vessels, I think, is the Native Ultimate 12. Half kayak, half canoe. It has MILLIONS of add ons. You can ad on peddal power, you can add a trolling motor with a solar canopy that fits over the bow and charges your battery while you fish...you can add a sail...all kinds of crazy stuff:
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/ult_12.cfm
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/ult_12_volt.cfm
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/ult_12_propel.cfm


----------



## StuckAtHome

Buddies with who?

J/K

Yea, we think different on yaks, I'm a SOT whore.

Tore 'em up today Andy!

Stuck


----------



## TimTaylor75

Snakecharmer said:


> What kind of rack is that and what does it cost?


The rack setup is a Nissan part I bought from an online dealer and the "J" cradles I picked up at Dick's. The rack was $89 down from the normal $250 and the cradles are on sale currently at the Easton Dick's for $99 for one pair.


----------



## BlueDun

StuckAtHome said:


> Snobs? LOL.
> 
> Problem with getting a cheap kayak is you end up with 3 or more in the garage before your happy.


 Been there, done that!

Here is another site that has good information about kayaks, including helpful reviews (including Heritage):

http://www.paddling.net/Reviews/


----------



## andyman

I can say one thing about that. It's kind of like buying a house. You don't REALLY know what you want until after you've owned one.
I know that I have alot of buddies who own Swiftys. Everybody loves them. And yes, some of those guys have since bought white water boats, or something like a Dagger Approach, sit on tops, all kinds of boats....but nobody is willing to sell their Swiftys either. And I don't think one of them would regret buying it.
They are stable as heck. They're surprisingly roomy for a 9.5 boat. They turn well, yet track straight. You can easily handle a good class II 1/2, maybe even a class III if you have a skirt. They're built well, thick hard plastic, nice seat.
Good boat for under $400.


----------



## fishingful

just get one of these

http://www.mokai.com/

lol jk

i am learning to white water yak ............whole different ball game

but been doing the whole long boat thing for years


----------



## BigBen

The more I read kayak info from everyone I'm kinda salty I bought the fishing kayak at Dicks. I haven't used it yet, but Oh well, I'll deal with it because I'm just happy I'm going to be on the water and not the bank. Guess I'll end up being your classic person who ends up buying another kayak eventually. I learned my lesson though these posts and will only end up having to purchase one more as apposed to 2 or 3 more with trial and error.


----------



## andyman

What kind of fishing kayak did you get at Dicks?


----------



## BigBen

andyman said:


> What kind of fishing kayak did you get at Dicks?


Trophy 126 DLX..................


----------



## andyman

This one?









If so, than what are you salty about? That's a great yak. About the only grudge I had with it might be the seat back is a little flimsy. But it's also designed where you could easily slip any kind of pad behind you if it ever breaks.

that thing is MORE than fine.


----------



## Yak Attack

Hello,

Just wanted to introduce myself. I bought my wife the yak in pictured in post #33. And I just go my yak a few days ago (Emotion Mojo Angler). 
My wifes yak is nice it is more stable then my Mojo. I am hoping to post pics of my outings here once I get going. 

I spent a few months in SW Florida this winter and got hooked on kayak fishing. 



Bob


----------



## streamstalker

BigBen said:


> The more I read kayak info from everyone I'm kinda salty I bought the fishing kayak at Dicks. I haven't used it yet, but Oh well, I'll deal with it because I'm just happy I'm going to be on the water and not the bank. Guess I'll end up being your classic person who ends up buying another kayak eventually. I learned my lesson though these posts and will only end up having to purchase one more as apposed to 2 or 3 more with trial and error.


Everyone should have at least two yaks anyway. I bought my second kayak last summer, and I instantly reaped the benefit of that--taking a friend kayak fishing.


----------



## Yak Attack

andyman said:


> About the only grudge I had with it might be the seat back is a little flimsy. But it's also designed where you could easily slip any kind of pad behind you if it ever breaks.
> 
> that thing is MORE than fine.


The seat is not the best. We just added a $6 cushion behind it and that will do the job for now.


----------



## Ducky

andyman said:


> Here's mine. Same kind of deal. 11 footer, anchor in the front, two rod holders on teh front deck, backpack on the front deck, cooler behind the seat:


Yeah Andy, we know you caught a nice fish in your baby blue kayak. How many times are you gonna show that picture?


----------



## Ducky

Also be willing to spend the money on good paddles and a good PFD.


----------



## CrewCabMax

So whats the difference between a GOOD paddle and a not so good paddle? What do you look for in a paddle. I just assumed a paddle is a paddle??


----------



## andyman

Ducky said:


> Yeah Andy, we know you caught a nice fish in your baby blue kayak. How many times are you gonna show that picture?


LOL!! That's about the only fish pic I have and it is definately the only pic I have of my yak set up.
And what's wrong with baby blue? It matches my tux.


----------



## BigBen

Yeah Andy, that's the one I bought. I just was noticing people stressing not to get the fishing model and assumed it was one I bought. I was wondering what was so bad with mine because I did research to find a decent yak for the little bit of spare money I had and thought the model I chose would be a good choice. Thanks for confirming that it is.

Oh yeah, I have all the safety stuff I need, and paddle. I just need to buy an anchor still.


----------



## Ducky

CrewCabMax said:


> So whats the difference between a GOOD paddle and a not so good paddle? What do you look for in a paddle. I just assumed a paddle is a paddle??


Lighter is alsways better, the shafts can be aluminum, fiberglass or carbon. Paddles shapes are different depending on what kind of kayaking you are doing. Check out the Bending Branches website. It has a lot of good info on picking a paddle. I just got a 210cm slice with a fiberglass shaft for about $90.00. Aluminum shafts will be a little cheaper.


----------



## DC9781

BigBen said:


> Yeah Andy, that's the one I bought. I just was noticing people stressing not to get the fishing model and assumed it was one I bought. I was wondering what was so bad with mine because I did research to find a decent yak for the little bit of spare money I had and thought the model I chose would be a good choice. Thanks for confirming that it is.
> 
> Oh yeah, I have all the safety stuff I need, and paddle. I just need to buy an anchor still.


Hey I got the same Kayak from Dicks (Trophy 126). Haven't been out on it yet but hope to soon. I'd be interested in your thoughts on it once you've had a chance to use it a time or two.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin

Andyman - impressive post. I have a 11' Manta Ray. You are right about the Mac daddy yakoe. 

There are many, many posts on this site in other regions. Check them out for more info. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## andyman

11' Manta Ray or a Tarpon 100 is my next purchase.
I just need to come up with a response first....

"Why do you need a 4th kayak?"


----------



## Yak Attack

Did a few test runs with the Mojo Yak, think I have everything situated where I like it. Installing a Humminbird 565 later this week. I used a 10' 3/4" pvc stick to shore up in shallow areas, inserts through a scupper, it worked great today I was able to land 6 bass within 2hrs (the largest 2 were 15" & 18") I would not have been able to fish most of the spots to effectively without the pole. I will get a ancher here within a week and try that out. Think I will be ready for some half day to all day outings on some of the bigger lakes shortly.


----------



## crittergitter

andyman said:


> 11' Manta Ray or a Tarpon 100 is my next purchase.
> I just need to come up with a response first....
> 
> "Why do you need a 4th kayak?"


What, that ugly SOT thing? Oh no, that's not mine. That's Kyle's and his wife does't want him buying a kayak since he has a canoe, so I am just keeping it here to help a brother out.

How's that? You going to GM on Thursday. I'll think I should be able to make it.


----------



## andyman

crittergitter said:


> What, that ugly SOT thing? Oh no, that's not mine. That's Kyle's and his wife does't want him buying a kayak since he has a canoe, so I am just keeping it here to help a brother out.
> 
> How's that? You going to GM on Thursday. I'll think I should be able to make it.


That's funny on a bunch of different levels.
My last kayak I got in that EXACT same way. Other than the person was DaggerDave.
"Alright, listen here honey, I need to trust you on this. You know Dave has too many kayaks, and I can't imagine why he needs another one, but he got one anyway and his wife would be peesed if she knew. So here's what I need you to do...zip it up if his wife asks any questions."

Of course old Dave never could figure out a way to break it to his wife, and since I had been "storing" it for him for 6 months, he just ended up selling it to me for like 100 bucks.

Friggin' genius. I mean, it's easy enough to slide a new rod into the rack, but kayak is hard to just have "show up".

And yeah, I'm in for Thursday. Maybe we can bang out a weekend float plan then too.


----------



## StuckAtHome

What a bunch of wimps. I tell the wife I'm buying it and thats it!!!

I'll be at GM this week, sounds like a good speaker.


Stuck "who wears the pants in the family"


----------



## andyman

StuckAtHome said:


> What a bunch of wimps. I tell the wife I'm buying it and thats it!!!


LOL! You're funny. And careful, or I'll email your wife this link 
And talk to me again when it's your 5th floaty thingy in the garage.


----------



## Hoosierman

Hey TimTalor75, where exactly do they hold the kayak demo on Hoover? Which ramp??

Thanks!


----------



## andyman

I don't know about Outdoor Source, but I know Clintonville Outfitters does demos every Wednesday night behind their shop on the 'Tangy. And then they do monthly demos at Alum.
Here's a link to their Calendar:
http://clintonvilleoutfitters.com/calendar/April2009.html


----------



## Paul W

I really like the Wilderness systems Tarpon 100 and 120...10 and 12 footers. Both are setup for fishing and are very nice. I believe the 100 goes for about $600, which isnt much for a quality kayak. If money was no object, I'd say for for a Freedom Hawk....they are the baddest on the water!

Paul W


----------



## TimTaylor75

Hoosierman said:


> Hey TimTalor75, where exactly do they hold the kayak demo on Hoover? Which ramp??
> 
> Thanks!


They actually have it on the West side of the Reservoir off Sunbury Rd right across from the Certified Station (which used to be a Sunoco). Right at Walnut.


----------



## Yak Attack

Paul W said:


> I'd say for for a Freedom Hawk....they are the baddest on the water!
> 
> Paul W


Paul I agree with the Freedom Hawk in your area. My wife and I are trying to buy a second home on Pine Island and that will be my Yak if we make a purchase. Although I would have to find a used one since they are a little $$$, I have seen used ones on Craigslist for a fair price.

Anyone have indicators or I was thinking of placing a small mirror to monitor the trolling rods instead of having to look back all the time? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Yak Attack

Here is one I caught the other day on a Gulp minnow. Measured 18" and I am guessing 4lb range


----------



## andyman

Nice greenie!
What kind of yak is that?

Have you ever seen the pic of me and a smallie in my powder blue yak? LOL!!

Maybe I'll bust out a camera this weekend and snap a few.


----------



## crittergitter

andyman said:


> And yeah, I'm in for Thursday. Maybe we can bang out a weekend float plan then too.


Ya, get hung up? Sure was a nice day, hmmmmmm. Anyway, Rich gave a good seminar. I'll get ahold of you so we can plan a float.


----------



## andyman

Yeah. Had to meet with the window guy.
New windows for the house...what a fun way to spend all your friggin money...
Can you get out this weekend?


----------



## andyman

Look at the gage right now.
Holy crapper....we should be out RIGHT now!!!!
What the $#@#$ am I doing at work?


----------



## StuckAtHome

Sunday Sunday Sunday.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Andy, ever tried painted willows? I have ones painted white, no much but I didn't have faith to fish long with it, switched to my favorite one. Anywhere I can get black(or Dark) blades? Thinking it might be the ticket in clear water or when they are spooky and don't want a gaudy looking spinner. 

Mike


----------



## crittergitter

StuckAtHome said:


> Andy, ever tried painted willows? I have ones painted white, no much but I didn't have faith to fish long with it, switched to my favorite one. Anywhere I can get black(or Dark) blades? Thinking it might be the ticket in clear water or when they are spooky and don't want a gaudy looking spinner.
> 
> Mike


You're a spinnerbaitin son of gun aint ya! lol  

Do you even take your crankbaits anymore?


----------



## StuckAtHome

If it works, why change.

In a month or so I'm sure I'll be throwing plastics again, and I still like cranks, but the darn trebles like to snag around the end of the pole between paddling, the other pole, me and trees. I'm gonna try some jigs, the jig and pig type for flipping heavy cover this year when mr spinner isn't working as well.
Leaving for vegas this thursday!!!!!!!!!

Stuck


----------



## crittergitter

I am surprised you are not on the water right now unless you're going for the afternoon/evening bite. I am stuck at the office..............again. Then, we have family over today. One of these days I am going to get to fish!

Vegas will take your money! lol


----------



## StuckAtHome

I'm surprised as well. Sounds like a family weekend for me, tried to float Blacklick last night, flowing perfect, but couldn't find a buddy to go, so I worked in the yard most of the day, which I'll be doing again today. Did get a brand new Cub cadet walk behind, so all isn't lost, I love power tools.

Stuck


----------



## andyman

Stuckie,
Time to start making your own, or at least assembling your own.

















Janns Netcraft or Stamina.

Call me first so we can talk about blade size versus weight.
I screwed a couple up first time around. Like the top photo, that double ****** has since had to be modified.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Looks good andy. I bought a couple with the white blades, no luck vs the normal I use. Did float sat. on a small small flow with my son, didn't fish much, more sight seeing, caught a 16.5" SM, biggest by far on that creek, monster. Got to float again Sunday, fishing was slow, but managed 15, 3 over 15", another 18". A Certain person opted out of the last half of the float skunked, headed for beer and wings with his one good thumb, which after he left the river the bite was on.
Stuck

Vegas baby!


----------



## andyman

Yeah, apparently this weekend's lotic fish only bit after 1:00 pm.
Got a few casts in on Saturday, all before noon, and had 2 fish to show for it.
I heard it was busting loose in teh afternon.

Waiting for the day to warm up, is apparently a big issue right now. And then the small little windows of flurries of activity....

Have fun in Vegas. You know you can't get divorced as easy as you can get married out there......just saying.

The May fire and fury should be about on when you get back.


----------



## Yak Attack

I got out Sunday. Tried a private lake, started at sunrise and with nothing biting I decided to move over to a swim platform and while trolling there I hooked up with a fun one (15"). I was trolling with a 3' deep rapala about a 100' behind the yak and this one was a jumper majority of the way in. Then I went to a small pond and caught a 3 crappie (10-12") and wrapped the day up having fun with some sunfish on a crank bait.


----------



## StuckAtHome

Its been the same pattern all spring, on for 5-15 minutes, off for a few hours. They seem to move into places to feed, then move out or just go inactive. I caught most on outer deeper banks with current, then next best was main river seems, then inside sharp bends with quick dropoff, and lastly small eddies. Didn't get to throw the subwalk, I hate snagging and drifting was quick, perfect for spinners. DD's friend luke was on second ever trip with his new solo canoe, dumped with his gal sat., and dunked again with us getting out.

Just looked vegas will be mid to high 80's to 90's when I'm there, but here this weekend looks great, mid 70's to mid 80's without rain, bite should be on sunday if the river recovers from the rain we have all week, might still be blown out, our rivers need a good flood before the spawn, not during.

Stuck


----------



## Yak Attack

Things I am adding to the Yak over the next week or so:

Scotty Triple rod holder w/ Humminbird 565 in the middle

Drift sock on trolley (making the trolley myself, I think I like the minnkota MKA 26 drift sock the best and amazon has a good price on them)

Brush Clamp

I will post pics when done.



Maybe we can get a few people to meet up this summer and do some fishing. My location says Twinsburg but I split my time 50/50 between Cleveland and Columbus with work.


----------



## TimTaylor75

I think the only thing I'm adding to my setup is going to be a homemade anchor. Drifting is fun and relaxing, but when you're in a good spot...it gets annoying repositioning yourself over and over again.


----------



## Yak Attack

What depth are you usually at? I have a 10' stake pole I use. I have a 3lb dumbell I use for an anchor if needed. I been fishing shallow so far this spring so the pole does a good job for me.


----------



## andyman

Yak Attack said:


> What depth are you usually at? I have a 10' stake pole I use. I have a 3lb dumbell I use for an anchor if needed. I been fishing shallow so far this spring so the pole does a good job for me.


The 3 lb dumbell is kind of an unwritten rule in our group.

We fish primarily moving waters, so any kind of grapling hook is a really bad idea.
And we figure if a 3 lb dumbell won't hold you, than you probably are anchoring in too fast of water anyway

Keeps you out of trouble.


----------

